# How Much Wood in This 6 x 12 Trailer?



## Dirtgrain (Dec 5, 2010)

How many face cords do you think this is?







The guy is asking $155 for it (Craigslist link).


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 5, 2010)

Just a guess but 1.5 - 2.0 face cord.


zap


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 5, 2010)

An estimate:

Extensions look to be a 10" + 6" board which = 16" tall (or 1.33 feet).  Height of trailer wall looks also looks to be about 16".  So let's flatten out that pile and say it comes to about 2' tall all around.  

That would mean the total volume of wood is 12' x 6' x 2', which equals 144 cu.ft.  Now we can't divide by 128 cu.ft. to calculate the number of cords because it's not stacked.  A "thrown" cord might be around 200 cu.ft.



So we divide 144 by 200, which equals 0.72 cords.  *The cost per CORD could would then be $215.28.* 

($155/load) / (.72 cords/ load) = $215.28 / cord

That could be a good price for a seasoned cord of oak in your area, but* that load is NOT SEASONED*


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks.  Looks like he's trying to be tricky with that Craigslist post, although he does not claim it's seasoned.  I was thinking if it were a full cord, then it would be an okay price, delivered.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 5, 2010)

Dirtgrain said:
			
		

> How many face cords do you think this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be cute, but what the bleep is a "face cord"? 
In some states (e.g. NY) it cannot enter the discussion. The unit of measure is the cord, and legally defined. This 
"face cord" stuff is purely a ruse to confuse. Pure do-do.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 5, 2010)

CTYank - 'face cord' is not a term meant to confuse. In some areas, folks sell and buy wood as 8' long, 4' high, single row (assuming 16", but could be different) stacks. Three face cord should be very close to 1 normal cord as you are familiar with. I agree that sometimes it can confuse the conversation here - for example, a post might state that they've burned through a cord in 2 weeks, when it is likely they burned a face cord. Oh well, it's all wood! Cheers!


----------



## Shari (Dec 5, 2010)

Might be worth the price after 2 yrs. of being stacked outside........  Agree:  It's not seasoned wood.

Shari


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 5, 2010)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> CTYank - 'face cord' is not a term meant to confuse. In some areas, folks sell and buy wood as 8' long, 4' high, single row (assuming 16", but could be different) stacks. Three face cord should be very close to 1 normal cord as you are familiar with. I agree that sometimes it can confuse the conversation here - for example, a post might state that they've burned through a cord in 2 weeks, when it is likely they burned a face cord. Oh well, it's all wood! Cheers!



I concur.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 5, 2010)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Dirtgrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, you can call it a doodew cord if you want as long as the dimensions are clearLEE stated.
I'm in NY.
And I sell wood.
Lot's of it.
Daily, 365.
Mmmmm Hmmmm.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 6, 2010)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> CTYank - 'face cord' is not a term meant to confuse. In some areas, folks sell and buy wood as 8' long, 4' high, single row (assuming 16", but could be different) stacks. Three face cord should be very close to 1 normal cord as you are familiar with. I agree that sometimes it can confuse the conversation here - for example, a post might state that they've burned through a cord in 2 weeks, when it is likely they burned a face cord. Oh well, it's all wood! Cheers!



I hear you, but must disagree. Because many buyers are quite hazy about even what a cord is. Then you put a "face" on it? I've seen surprise that the pickup load I was delivering was not the full cord specified, but only half; guess who had been ripped off.

My understanding is that many states specify in transactions for firewood that measurement be in cords, or fractions thereof. No "face" in the place.

Some (e.g. NY: http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/WM/WMwood.html) specify truth in advertising: specifying volume of stack (length x width x height)  & what is allowed as "hardwood", and required sale documentation.

"Should be" and "close to" are just too sloppy, IMHO, and are a result of this rubber ruler. The reason we have standards of measure is to enable honest communications and commerce. "Cubic foot" has meaning, as does "ton" and "cord." "Face cord" not.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 6, 2010)

Close enough to a cord to be a cord.  Or three face cords, whichever you prefer.  Price is good, too.  Grab it, burn it next year.  It will be worth $250 then.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 6, 2010)

CTYank said:
			
		

> NH_Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with "face" cord.
Better not go to the scrap yard .They regularLEE quote ton prices. You better ask if it's a "short", "net" or "gross" ton . All legal measurements.
You're trying to limit the liability of the consumer by him not asking. An advertisement for a cord should NOT be ass-umed 4x4x8.
As a consumer it's just as much your responsibility to ask questions as it is the sellers to divulge info.


----------



## burntime (Dec 6, 2010)

In Wisconsin a face cord is a third of a cord.  4ft x 8 ft x 16 inchs long give or take.  3 face to a full cord.  Not confusing at all.  Just have to ask to clarify.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Dec 6, 2010)

wow 250.00 a cord and u guys thinks its a good buy...im in wv ..i bought 3 different loads from the same guy oak and hickory seasoned wood..1 1/3 cords of wood per load...160.00 delivered...and i live 40 miles from the guy, he said if i lived within 10 miles from him it qould be 140.00.....anyways he sold me 4 cords of seasoned oak and hickory for 480.00


----------



## mayhem (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd say that trailer is holding about a cord of wood (an actual 128cf cord).  At $155 for cut split and delivered, barely seasoned wood I'd say thats an excellent price...which makes me say.  Nobody actually sells seasoned wood...its all wet and hisses some in the stove...Most places around here are charging well north of $155 a cord csd, no way I could touch that price around here.  Typically I see $185+.

Regarding the firewood measurements, IMHO a cord is a fixed, defined measurement of volume for wood...the wood is 128 cubic feet and has been split and stacked in a way that allows a certain amount of air between the splits.  A face cord is NOT a measurement of volume, it is a 2 dimentional measurement...the wood could be 16" long, or it could be a foot long or 22" long and still be a face cord.  Not a useful measurement in any way I can understand.

"Face cord", if its a measurement you're using should never be shortened to "cord", unless the wood you're using is in 4 foot lengths.  A face cord is not a cord and it shouldn't be called a cord, its not a cord, its a face cord.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 6, 2010)

Height of a cord= 128/6X12

I'll guess 68 full cord.  Yup.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Dec 6, 2010)

+1 Mayhem. Face cord = wiggle room on length of splits - could be 12",could be 24". Thats a variable of 100%. Cord= 128 cu.ft. = NO wiggle room.- it IS what it is- a DEFINITE measurement - absolute, if you will. Thats not to say EVERY dealer that sells 'face cords' is a crook , but the term 'face cord' makes it that much easier to rip someone off- especially in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 6, 2010)

It could very well be a cord in that trailer.  I estimated using a 200 cu.ft. value for the volume of a thrown cord, which is on the high end.  Depending on trailer dimensions and log length, you'll get different volumes for thrown cords.  If I were to use a 180 cu.ft. value for a thrown cord (not uncommon), then the numbers work out that an evenly spread pile only needs to be 2.5' high in a 12'x6' trailer to be cord.

The fact that there are stacks of wood visible in the background may mean that the seller measures his cords while stacked before throwing them into the trailer.  Or it simply could  be a good marketing tactic.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2010)

1/5th of a frinkle.

That trailer is holding pretty close to a cord.


----------



## santacruzbluz (Dec 6, 2010)

Somebody probably already bought it by now, anyway.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 6, 2010)

A trailer cord.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> A trailer cord.



+1 and at-least worth two in the bush! Really...


----------



## mayhem (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends on the bush.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Depends on the bush.



Must...remove....hands...from...keyboard.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 6, 2010)

by eye - pretty close to a cord

and from the second pic in the CG ad, he's got a pretty good supply of log length that he's cutting up and splitting to sell. All the 'seasoning ' appears to have  taken place in log length and any one who has burned a lot of oak, especially greenish oak can tell you that doesn't work well for seasoning.
$155 all nice oak cut split and dumped in one spot  would be a pretty good price here.

I wouldn't want to have to use it  for two years though.
I've tried.
It's frustrating as he!!.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 7, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I'd say that trailer is holding about a cord of wood (an actual 128cf cord).  At $155 for cut split and delivered, barely seasoned wood I'd say thats an excellent price...which makes me say.  Nobody actually sells seasoned wood...its all wet and hisses some in the stove...Most places around here are charging well north of $155 a cord csd, no way I could touch that price around here.  Typically I see $185+.



I get c/s/d firewood (unseasoned mixed hardwood) for $150 in upstate NY.  If I specify white ash I'll get that, but they'll charge me $175-185 because they know it'll burn green.

Those extensions appear to be 2x8" and 2x12" based on the shape of the ends.  That adds 19" to what look like 18" stock sides.  37" altogether.  I also took a transparent ruler and measured half way across the box (3') and used that measurement to determine that the box is at least 3' high.  I have been told by my wood dealer that a load tossed is close to 180 cu.ft., and his 360 cu.ft. dump box (7.5'x12'x4') full of splits (domed slightly) stacks up to about 2 1/8 cord as tight as I can stack it... every time.  So I have little reason to dispute his word.

Based on all that, I believe there is a good cord in that trailer, maybe even a "fat" cord.  Seller never claimed it was "X" number of face cords, just a trailer full.  Sounds very fair to me, especially since I am once again starting to process my own logs and am reminded of how much work is involved.  Add in all the costs and I would not want to try to make a living this way, I'd become a bank robber instead.  IMHO if folks were willing to pay what this work is worth, wood dealers just might have better scruples.  As for me, I still work out the best deal I can.  I am the buyer after all. ;-)


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 7, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wha-a-at??? 

Wood?  Bush?  

What bad thoughts could those words possibly evoke? :roll:


----------



## Gomez (Dec 7, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caddyshack?!


----------

